# 2nd gear issue, need advice



## imcordell (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, I think I'm having a small issue with my transmission. I have an 05 with an M6. About a week ago I installed the GMM ripshift and I replaced my tranny fluid with royal purple and i installed the skipshift eliminator. Now what is seeming to happen is that when first driving the car, when i get into it in the morning or after i haven't driven it for several hours, when I shift from 1st to 2nd it feels like there is alittle bit of grinding. Its not enough to keep my from shifting it into gear or its not loud or obnoxious, I can just feel it through the shifter handle. Thats the only gear that it does it in and it will only do it maybe once or twice and it doesn't happen if i bring the rpm's up to about 2500 or higher before I shift. Its really strange to me. Now, I don't know if this is really connected to the work that I did to the car because I don't remember feeling this at all for several days after I finished the installs.

Could I maybe have not put enough tranny fluid in or messed up one of my synchros somehow?


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

imcordell said:


> Hi, I think I'm having a small issue with my transmission. I have an 05 with an M6. About a week ago I installed the GMM ripshift and I replaced my tranny fluid with royal purple and i installed the skipshift eliminator. Now what is seeming to happen is that when first driving the car, when i get into it in the morning or after i haven't driven it for several hours, when I shift from 1st to 2nd it feels like there is alittle bit of grinding. Its not enough to keep my from shifting it into gear or its not loud or obnoxious, I can just feel it through the shifter handle. Thats the only gear that it does it in and it will only do it maybe once or twice and it doesn't happen if i bring the rpm's up to about 2500 or higher before I shift. Its really strange to me. Now, I don't know if this is really connected to the work that I did to the car because I don't remember feeling this at all for several days after I finished the installs.
> 
> Could I maybe have not put enough tranny fluid in or messed up one of my synchros somehow?



If your problem is related to the shifter or a synchro, I can't help you. But you say it only does it when the car is cold or hasn't been driven in several hours. Makes me wonder if you put enough trans fluid in it and it's taking longer to lubricate everything when it's cold.

How much trans fluid did you put in? It needs 4.6 quarts. To get 4.6 qts back into the trans using the driver's side fill plug, you need to jack the driver's side of the car way up--and I mean WAY up. The other and probably better option is to remove the reverse sensor plug on the passenger side of the trans and fill it there. You have to measure the fluid, you can't rely on "it's full when it runs out the fill plug".


----------



## imcordell (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah I originally filled it through the fill hole and only got about 3.8 in there. The next day I read that it needed to be filled through the reverse sensor switch but I couldn't get to that so I jacked it way up and tried to get the rest of the fluid in. Here's my thing. I had a whole other bottle of the tranny fluid but the dam car was fighting with me and tranny fluid was getting all over the place, I know I didn't get the whole bottle in but I'm pretty sure I get enough in to make up the difference that I needed. I'm considering just bringing the damn thing to pontiac and having them flush and refill it.

The only thing about that that upsets me is that means that the $50 or so that I spend on the royal purple will be wasted.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Mine does the same thing. I have a 05 stock m6. But it does this, only sometimes at higher rpms.


----------



## imcordell (Mar 21, 2007)

I had that problem a while ago and they had to replace the synchro


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

I have this on my completely stock 06 but my problem is only with 3rd gear. Seems rerally tough to get into a lot of times.

Dealer says this is normal and could find nothing wrong.

I'm hoping when I replace the shifter that it will lessen the feeling, or eliminate it.


----------



## imcordell (Mar 21, 2007)

I decided to take off the skipshift eliminator before i brought it to the dealer last week and that seems to have solved the problem. So, a heads up to all you guys who have or might have the eliminator. Or maybe it was just a malfunctioning one.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The T56 transmission is a clunky pile of crap.

Best to just get used to it.


----------



## imcordell (Mar 21, 2007)

HAHA, i'll keep that in mind


----------

